# transporting tesla



## zigzag (Oct 10, 2018)

I am transporting TM3 in between states using a moving company. Are there any particular do's and don't for transporting tesla? Anyone with similar experience and words of advice.


----------



## ravisorg (Jun 27, 2018)

I know that it needs to be transported on a trailer, not towed. Other than that you’ll have to wait for advice from more knowledgeable members. 

You also might want to contact Tesla and ask them, being as it’s a significant investment on your part. A few minutes on hold vs major repairs is a good trade off. And as a bonus you can report back here the information you find out 🙂


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Use a flat deck to transport. Either power the car onto a ramp - or use the tow mode to drag the car onto the trailer. Don't drag the car in park, it can/will damage the drivetrain.


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

Also mention the low clearance to the movers ... thus can cause issues with trucks.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 10, 2018)

Lgkahn said:


> Also mention the low clearance to the movers ... thus can cause issues with trucks.


What issues?

So far, it is going on an enclosed trailer. I am going to use Transport mode to load the car. I am still not clear on the process of loading the car on trailer. If anyone has done that, please advise or better if there is a youtube video. I did look up the manual.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Are you able to just drive into the trailer then? You only need tow mode to winch the car the short distance onto the trailer.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Many months ago I had to disable PIN to drive before I could enable tow mode. However, subsequent updates may have corrected this issue.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 10, 2018)

Quick question, Does the car stay in transport mode during transportation in flat bed truck for 2-3 days?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

zigzag said:


> Quick question, Does the car stay in transport mode during transportation in flat bed truck for 2-3 days?


I think transport mode only lasts 20 minutes. It should be in the owners manual.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

As I read the manual, once placed in transport mode, the car remains in transport mode until shifted into drive.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> As I read the manual, once placed in transport mode, the car remains in transport mode until shifted into drive.


So did I, but things change in the manual as it used to say it was only active for 20 minutes. Please find here, a link comparing Nov 2018 manual to Dec 2018 manual. You can see the manual used to say 20 minutes and they removed that in the Dec edition.


----------

